# Possible 2004-05 Charlotte Bobcats roster?



## ecosvaldo (Jun 18, 2004)

01 - Elden Campbell (C) _Detroit_
02 - Gerald Wallace (SF) _Sacramento_
03 - Brandon Hunter (PF) _Boston_
04 - Aleksandar Pavlovic (SG) _Utah_
05 - Zaza Pachulia (C-PF) _Orlando_
06 - Troy Bell (PG) _Memphis_
07 - Ira Newble (SF-SG) _Cleveland_
08 - Jahidi White (C-PF) _Phoenix_
09 - Brian Skinner (PF) _Milwaukee_
10 - Tony Delk (PG) _Dallas_
11 - Qyntel Woods (SF-SG) _Portland_
12 - Juan Dixon (PG) _Washington_
13 - Tamar Slay (SF) _New Jersey_
14 - Ronald Dupree (SF-SG) _Chicago_

*TOTAL SALARIES* - $25,517,759


*NBA DRAFT*
------------
03 - Shaun Livingston (SG)
34 - Jackson Vroman (PF-SF)


*COMPLETE ROSTER*
--------------------
C - Campbell/White/Pachulia
PF - Hunter/Skinner/Vroman
SF - Wallace/Newble/Dupree
SG - Pavlovic/Livingston/Slay/Woods
PG - Delk/Bell/Dixon



What does everyone think?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Switch Dixon's and Livingston's positions. (ironic with their heights)

I doubt that'll be their 2nd-rounder.

Otherwise it's cool.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks good to me, it's a hell of a lot better than most I've seen. I agree with the stuff jokeaward said. Also, I'd say Skinner would start over Hunter and Newble would start over Wallace. Other than that everything looks nice, good job.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

like it....i think if they were to draft livingston he may get the chance to start....and woods would be b4 slay in depthchart.....other wise not that bad


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Pavlovic of the Jazz will not be left unprotected. He was their first round pick last year and they are really high on him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Pavlovic of the Jazz will not be left unprotected. He was their first round pick last year and they are really high on him.


Actually his agent has remarked that he was left unprotected


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually his agent has remarked that he was left unprotected


That's a really stupid move by the Jazz. They were so high on him, and he was their first round pick last year. I hope the Bobcats take him and he becomes a star for him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a really stupid move by the Jazz. They were so high on him, and he was their first round pick last year. I hope the Bobcats take him and he becomes a star for him.


Most people are assuming that there was some reason that he was left unprotected, such as a deal in the works between the two teams. I personally won't believe he was left open for no reason until I see him taken with nothing following it up.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i think the bobcats will take kapono over newble in the expansion draft, kapono has much more of a future IMO
apart from that not too bad, wont win much, but not bad lol


----------

